# Stream finds



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

I grew up fishing the brook down the street. 40 years ago I didn't collect bottles but always interested in history and old stuff, I noticed all the bottle shards in the gravel bed. Now I finally went back.

The combination of drought and upstream beavers had lowered the stream lower than ever. This section runs through the bed of a long drained mill pond. Everything appears to be turn of the century. Nothing after prohibition as judged by numerous beer bottles.

My first scout I just waded wet, knee deep, and picked up bottle after bottle. Here's highlights: the first one is a broke only because the instream shots came out best. The rest were whole.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

I really like local so the Johnson's pharmacy was cool. The shop was 3 miles away.
Also found a father john's which is Lowell Ma, about 15 miles away.  The Foleys from Chicago was furthest. Most were Boston.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

My favorite things are the beverage, especially soda and springwater as those are my current career fields.
These two were my favorite. 
The Cole I found minimum info on.
The E.S. Amrock nothing at all except he was an inventor in the late 19th century. 
It was laying exposed to the sun for who knows how long. I like the amethyst color.
View attachment 180346View attachment 180347View attachment 180348 View attachment 180344View attachment 180345


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 16, 2017)

Dude those are awesome, now take a river that is deep and that is where I come in. After cleaning the bottom of the ones you have posted I will lay on the bottom and dig in the bends, center channel and in the eddy behind big rocks and pier posts for the older bottles and coins.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 16, 2017)

RiverDiver-you're back!  Good to see you back on here.  

Mikez, looks like a good spot to search for sure!


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi nhpharm I am indeed back!

I am happy to see you are still on here too.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 16, 2017)

Very cool finds! Would love to dig a Father John's or Burnett's.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

I dont know why my water bottles pics didn't work.
Takes to long to post multiple pics on my phone. I'll try to fix after work tonight


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2017)

I Seen most of the pics but the last pics of Beverage & Sodas did not see, would like to see those. Anyways, Nice finds, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

Try again just a couple bottles. 
Ive also got half a dozen different preprohibition beer or ales I haven't photographed yet. Plus the inevitable brokes. Some cool stuff but no pics of those.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

Again, I especially love local and the south acton spring water was bottled 5 miles from where I grew up


----------



## sandchip (Nov 16, 2017)

Man, you need to keep going back following every heavy rain after the water goes back down.  No telling what will turn up.  I've looked the same creek for 40 years and it still gives up a goody once in a while.  Great pics!


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Man, you need to keep going back following every heavy rain after the water goes back down.  No telling what will turn up.  I've looked the same creek for 40 years and it still gives up a goody once in a while.  Great pics!



Yah, I was able to make one more wading trip before the rain.
The second time I went too far downstream and got out of the zone. Tons of more modern stuff. You can reach the stream with a thrown bottle from a moving car so drunk drivers litter their evidence by the thousands. Luckily that's downstream stream. No Bud bottles in my section. 

I have started digging the bank. It's easy digging, shallow and only one layer.
I have a bunch of pics from that part to post seperate, later.

All the bank I've been poking at will be flooded again come spring.I can't wait to see what's exposed when it goes down.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 16, 2017)

Those are great finds!  Especially that pharmacy bottle, coloured pharmacy bottles are not easy to find.  I still don't have any.  You definitely do not normally find those on the surface in a stream.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are great finds!  Especially that pharmacy bottle, coloured pharmacy bottles are not easy to find.  I still don't have any.  You definitely do not normally find those on the surface in a stream.



Ive got 3 from there all the same pharmacy. One big two small.

Not to harp on the local aspect, but the site of that pharmacy was about 3 miles from the stream. It was the next stop on the trolley line. 
It's also another town i lived in for years.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice!  Wish I had a spot where I could find local pharmacy bottles like that.


----------



## RCO (Nov 17, 2017)

Mikez said:


> Again, I especially love local and the south acton spring water was bottled 5 miles from where I grew up



there both nice bottles to have pulled out of a stream , I had wanted to explore some creeks around here but it was way too wet this year , always seemed to be a big rain and they never dried out enough to get into


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 17, 2017)

Wonderful finds. Those two soft-drinks are of very early 1900s shapes.


----------



## DanielinAk (Nov 18, 2017)

Fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Nov 19, 2017)

Mikez said:


> ...The second time I went too far downstream and got out of the zone...



Out of curiosity, how far downstream seems to be too far?


----------



## Mikez (Nov 19, 2017)

It's a pretty small area. It can't be a very big deposit. 

The rectangular medicines were all in a stretch no longer than a basketball court. I believe their shape prevents them from being washed too far by the current. 
I found no medicines exposed on the bank but dug several from the gravel bed. I believe casual passers by pick up any exposed ones as being something old. 

Round beverage bottles and food jars I found maybe twice as far downstream and spread out exposed on the bank. I attribute that to rolling and tumbling and/or floating further during floods.
Also being black with mineral deposit and algae, the old beverage bottles and food jars looked modern and boring so unmotivated collectors left them lay. I almost did myself. Glad i looked closer.


----------

